# Clown going into Anemone for the first time!!



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had my oc clowns since June last year. Got a green BTA in Jan. The clowns have never looked at the anemone except once or twice. 

So I came in from mowing the lawn this afternoon, and found my female doing this!!! (All the action is in the first 30 secs)

She isn't staying in it, or hosting... but its a start, right??????


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely a start! So cute, your fish. Your video is great quality, tank looks good.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!!! I need a new tank video for sure. The quality is thanks to my camera I got last yr, it takes full 1080p HD video! Youtube lets you upload up to 720.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I had to rewatch it, just so I could hear your narration, "C'mon, go back in there, go back in there". Totally cute!! So what kind of camera do you have? I doubt I could justify the expense of getting a new camera, since the only reason I would want one is to get better tank shots, lol. I'm envious of what a crisp clean video you are able to make.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha!!! LOL!!! XD I was so excited to see her doing that! I have been waiting since January!!
Neither of them are "staying" in it so far but I hope that rubbing is leading into them hosting it for real.

The cam is a Samsung TL220. Its just a point and shoot, the one that has the screen in front also. It takes good pics up to 12 mp, but tank shots are hard. I bet if I knew how to set all the manual adjustments I could get some really great shots, but I just leave it on smart auto since I don't.

The video is super easy to use and its also very easy to switch back and forth from pics to vid


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice. Beautiful clown. Great vid.

Nick


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome video!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

